# Reverse painting question



## farisdayoff (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a customer looking for a crimson and cream colored pen. I don't curenttly cast my own blanks, and all of the red and white blanks I can get are too bright, so I thought reverse painting would be the way to go.

My question is what color would you use to paint the inside with? Like a yellow or a tan? Anyone have any ideas for me?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ashaw (Jun 5, 2013)

For white I would use a brown tint maybe mixed with some white paint.  For the red I would use a deep red paint. Or you can do red with a little black.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 5, 2013)

This really depends on the blank.  Is the cream mixed with the red or is this a segmented blank where there is a clear dividing line between the two colors?

If the former I would go with a brown, or find a red that matches what the customer wants.  Be careful of the whites though.  Unless they are opaque reverse painting can muddy them up or change their appearance drastically.  Your red and white could turn into red and pink.


----------



## farisdayoff (Jun 5, 2013)

Here is the blank I used on the first pen she ordered. She wants the same blank but just not so bright white.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 5, 2013)

Ivory paint? 

You might want to try cutting a thin slice off the end of the blank (about the same thickness of material after it's finished turned) and paint the back side of the slice. 
That should give you a pretty good indication of what the finished color would look like. 

You could do several slices with different colors and have your customer pick which one she likes best. Just make sure to label the slices!


----------



## farisdayoff (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah I was wondering if that would work. I have a ton of testor paints but have stuck mostly to white and black so far. The thin strips will probably be my best bet.


----------

